# Electrical Question - adding a 3 way switch to existing Light



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

will this help?

DM


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

For your use as a reference and understanding of 3 ways.

3 way switch wiring:

White from the source goes directly to the load.

Black from the source goes to the common terminal of one of the 3 way switches.

Black of the load goes to the common terminal of the other 3 way switch.

The travelers get hooked to the remaining terminals.

If you have to use a white as 'hot', it has to feed a switch and be taped black at both ends.

Use 14 gauge wire on a 15 amp circuit, 12 ga on a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Marcus23 said:


> Just added a room to basement ... created an entrance to existing bathroom, and want to add a 3-way switch so can now also opperate the BR light from new entrance. Talked to an electrician and he said that I could simply add/run a 14/3 wire from new switch to existing single pole switch.... Well I've run the wire and am ready to connect but forgot what he had told me to do ... can anyone help ??? (THanks)


You'll need 2 3-way switches. Can't use the existing single pole switch itself, if you want it to work properly.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Remove the two wires from the existing switch. Leave everything else alone. The wires could be both black or black and white. Might even be black and red.
Connect one wire to the common screw of your new threeway switch.
Connect the other one to the black wire to your new switch.
Connect the red and white wires to the remaining two traveler screws of the new switch.

At new switch connect the black to the common screw.
Connect the red and white wires to the remaining two traveler screws of the new switch.

Switch wiring will look like this.


----------



## Marcus23 (Oct 10, 2008)

*3way switch follow up*

Folks ... Thanks for help and input ... never could fig out how to connect keeping the single pole ... called a neighbor friend late last night and he brought over another 3way ... that did the trick. Thanks again for your help!!


----------

